# XM Radio on DTV



## sat101 (Oct 6, 2005)

Starting in November Directv will be removing their Music Choice Channels and replacing with XM Radio.


----------



## Combow (Aug 8, 2004)

sat101 said:


> Starting in November Directv will be removing their Music Choice Channels and replacing with XM Radio.


This has Already been Posted.


----------

